
Ask HN: Can someone tell me a good tutorial to learn Apache Spark? - manoj_venkat92
Hello,<p><pre><code>     I&#x27;m trying to learn and understand Big data tools like Storm, Spark etc and then evaluate which will fit my company&#x27;s use case. Can someone point me to a good(preferably free) tutorial for Spark? Thanks a lot, HN folks.</code></pre>
======
brudgers
What is your company's use case? What is the data volume? velocity? variety?
What is your company currently using?

Given the technical complexity of Storm and Spark, this might be a situation
where paying a consultant for assistance makes sense.

Good luck.

~~~
manoj_venkat92
Nah man. No consultants. But a good tutorial will do. We're just starting up.

